# How Do You Make a Good Horseradish Sauce?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I love good, strong horseradish, and it would be wonderful to get a recipe and technique for making a good, flavorful horseradish sauce. Can you help out?

Shel


----------



## mitmondol (May 29, 2006)

One way I make it is grating fresh horseradish into beshamel sauce with a little salt, lemon juice,pinch of sugar.

With boiled beef it is traditional (in Austria/Germany) to mix fresh grated horseradish with grated apples or what I like more, poach the apples first with a little sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, lemon zest, puree with a fork, so it is chunky, then add the grated horseradish.

Or whipped cream with a pinch of salt, fresh grated horseradish folded in (love this with short ribs)


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Fresh grated horseradish
Sour cream
Heavy Cream
Mayo
Salt
Pepper
Lemon, fresh

Dash of fresh black pepper


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Got this recipe from Penzy's this past Saturday ...

1/2 C heavy cream or whipping cream
3-4 T prepared horseraddish (you can grate your own if you choose)
1 T lemon juice
1 tsp chopped fresh herbs (parsley & chives)

Whip cream until soft peaks form. Fold in remaiing ingredients. Cover and refrigerate. Best made a day ahead and will keep for several days.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, gang. Anybody got some more suggestion?

Shel


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Luc,

I was under the impression that Dijon's unique flavor came from white wine as the liquid. Is that incorrect?

I don't know the chemistry. But I do know that mustard flavor and heat levels are definately affected by the liquid used.

Everything else being equal, you will get different pungency levels based on whether you choose water, vinegar, wine, or beer as the liquid component.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If you are looking for the basic cream horseradish sauce, you can boost the intensity with a splash of nam pla or minced anchovies. If you are interested in a different style horseradish sauce, here is a recipe that I have used on seafood.

Horseradish Tomato Vinaigrette
1/4 cup rice wine vinegar
2 roma tomatoes, seeded
1 tablespoon horseradish, grated
1/4 shallot, diced
1/2 tablespoon honey
3/8 cup olive oil
1/8 cup parsley, chopped
to taste sea salt
to taste black pepper, ground

Combine vinegar, tomatoes, horseradish, shallot, and honey in a blender. Pulse and then with machine running on medium speed slowly add oil. Fold in parsley and season with s&p.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If you are looking for the basic cream horseradish sauce, you can boost the intensity with a splash of nam pla or minced anchovies. If you are interested in a different style horseradish sauce, here is a recipe that I have used on seafood.

Horseradish Tomato Vinaigrette
1/4 cup rice wine vinegar
2 roma tomatoes, seeded
1 tablespoon horseradish, grated
1/4 shallot, diced
1/2 tablespoon honey
3/8 cup olive oil
1/8 cup parsley, chopped
to taste sea salt
to taste black pepper, ground

Combine vinegar, tomatoes, horseradish, shallot, and honey in a blender. Pulse and then with machine running on medium speed slowly add oil. Fold in parsley and season with s&p.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

For roast beef:
Horseradish drained of water
Tabasco to taste
Worcestershire to taste
S&P
Chopped fresh Thyme


----------



## seobeglobal (Jun 25, 2007)

2 teaspoons mayonnaise
1 cup sour cream 
3 tablespoons commercial horseradish
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 scant teaspoon sugar

Stir together all ingredients until smooth. Cover and chill for 4 hours or overnight. Serve as a dip or with corned beef.
Makes about 1 cup of horseradish sauce.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Horseradish sauce - English style

 1 teaspoon made up English mustard 
1-2 tablespoons white wine vinegar 
salt and freshly ground black pepper 
200ml double cream *Method*

Cut a large of thick horseradish root. Wash thoroughly, then using a sharp knife, peel. Grate it fine - like Parmesan.

Measure the finely grated horseradish into a mixing bowl - don't worry if you are not exact, you can always add more later. Mix in the mustard, vinegar, salt and pepper, followed by the cream. Whisk until it forms very soft peaks then chill or serve as required. It will thicken further if left to sit.

VARIATIONS:

You can replace the cream with creme fraiche.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for all the suggestions and information. Sorry for not replying sooner to individual messages - somehow I wasn't getting email notification of the posts. Thanks, Thanks, Thanks!

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What is "comercial horseradish?"

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shel, I think Mitmondel means horseradish from a jar, already prepared.

Is that right, Mitmondel? (By the way, with what _do_ your like your almonds? )


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, OK ... I thought it might mean something else. That's what is often referred to as prepared horseradish. Thanks.

Shel


----------



## eyespy3017 (Jan 9, 2002)

1QT white wine, 1pt chix stox, reduce by half. add equal parts (1C each) of creme fraiche and prepared horsey. Blend on high speed until smooth, add 1C heavy cream and reduce UDC is acheived


----------



## bozzy (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, the prepared horseradish is basically grated horseradish mixed with vinegar (and possibly seasonings), usually sold in jars.


----------

